

Motorola faces privacy concerns - rheide
http://pocketnow.com/2013/07/05/motorola-privacy

======
rheide
Original source:
[http://www.beneaththewaves.net/Projects/Motorola_Is_Listenin...](http://www.beneaththewaves.net/Projects/Motorola_Is_Listening.html)

